# EQ Concrete Design Guides



## Hromis1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of something similiar to the SK Ghosh "codemaster" design guides for EQ design in concrete? The Ghosh guides are decent....I love to have one for EQ concrete.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 23, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> Does anyone know of something similiar to the SK Ghosh "codemaster" design guides for EQ design in concrete? The Ghosh guides are decent....I love to have one for EQ concrete.


PCA Notes has some good examples in chapter 29. Also, Alan Williams has some good books.


----------

